

Actually Amazon Tablet will "!" Bury Ipad - larrys
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/08/29/forrester-amazons-tablet-will-bury-the-ipad/

======
larrys
...was trying to say not bury but HN won't take a bare "!".

